# Next Contest?



## metatp (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a guessing contest related to silver? If so, I can provide the prize. It will be a 1974 John Adams SILVER Bicentennial Medal Commemorating First Continental Congress. This is the proof and I am told it is 90% silver. It weighs 1 oz.


----------



## Oz (May 11, 2012)

A very nice offer metatp. 

It has been awhile since we had a contest and I am sure you will get many sugestions for one to choose from.


----------



## tek4g63 (May 12, 2012)

Metatp, you are a very generous person! I can't wait to see what the next contest will be. I would offer up my "100 ounces of pins" post for the contest but I work very slow and probably would not be done and have a button made in a timely matter. I would hate to get members upset by taking too long.

Thank you for your generous contribution to this wonderful community!


----------



## tek4g63 (May 12, 2012)

I just want to say sorry about my last post. Aparently I didn't read the topic too closely or I would have seen that a silver guessing contest is what you are after. ......... 

Even though I am completely embarressed, I still say thank you for your Generosity.

Well its time for me to go to bed......


----------



## metatp (May 15, 2012)

Nothing yet? 

How about guessing the weight of some stash of silver?

If no one else has any quessing contests, I will get a picture up with some silver crystals.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 15, 2012)

Somebody could put a mixed lot of escrap on FeePay and we could guess what the final sale price will be. I'd say silver, but not sure anyone would want to sell right now.  At least with escrap you can put the word gold in it and usually count on someone overpaying. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## MMFJ (May 15, 2012)

Ok, how about this....

What is the REAL weight of this object? (the only hints are in the pictures.... metatp will be sent the actual weight via PM)


----------



## MysticColby (May 15, 2012)

scale says 133, but I'll guess 200 g!


----------



## martyn111 (May 15, 2012)

If we are talking about REAL weight of silver, being as its mexican, my guess is 0 grams :shock: :lol:


----------



## glondor (May 16, 2012)

119


----------



## MMFJ (May 16, 2012)

The thing is, this scale seems to not like grams....... in fact, it is "weigh" off! :roll: 

Anyway, the contest is now ON http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=14259

maybe we can do something with this item at a future date!


----------



## MysticColby (May 16, 2012)

"REAL weight of this object" - never actually says "silver" or "silver content"


----------

